# Biken im Sinntal



## Baitman (4. September 2012)

Hallo!

Da meine Frau aus der Ecke kommt und ich mindestens einmal im Monat ein Wochenende dort bin, hab ich schon öfter mein Bike mitgeschleift und hab n paar Runden gedreht. Leider sind so gut wie keine Beschilderungen zu finden, Trails bzw. Wanderwege konnte ich auch noch keine finden. Nur geschotterte breite Waldwege. Andere Biker hab ich auch noch keine gesehen, auch keine Wanderer. Diese Ecke ist wenig besiedelt und hat kaum Tourismus, dafür viel Berge und schöne Landschaft. 

Wer kennt sich in dieser Ecke und drumherum ein bisschen aus und hat Lust mal ne Runde mit mir zu drehen?

Gruß


----------



## Blauer Sauser (4. September 2012)

Ne schöne Runde ist z.B. diese hier:
http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.77772.html
Ansonsten gibts am Dreistelz ein paar gute Trails und dann etwas südlich im Sinngrund einige ausgewiesene MTB-Strecken(siehe meine Signatur)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ml IX (5. September 2012)

Um Bad Brückenau kann man schon Spaß haben.

Im Sinntal direkt kenne ich weniger aus, bin aus Steinau. 
Aber wenig Biker und Wanderer das ist wohl war.


----------



## Baitman (5. September 2012)

Das sind doch schonmal brauchbare Infos die Strecke mit den 3 Burgen werd ich auf alle Fälle mal fahren...

Kannst du das mit bad Brückenau etwas konkretisieren? 

Startpunkt bei mir ist Mottgers...


----------



## laleso (5. September 2012)

Schau doch mal bei gpsies vorbei.
Dort gibts jede Menge gute Touren rund um das Sinntal.


----------



## Baitman (6. September 2012)

Das kannte ich nicht, danke!!!


----------



## Baitman (31. Juli 2018)

Gut 6 Jahre später... 

Ich bin immer noch rund um Sinntal unterwegs. Die Landschaft ist immer noch wunderschön und satt gesehen habe ich mich noch nicht. Inzwischen ist der Spessartbogen und seine Zubringer entstanden, was ich auch nutze. Ab und zu sieht man tatsächlich inzwischen auch mal einen Biker...

Leider sind die Trail in der Gegend immer noch sehr rar, bis eigentlich gar nicht vorhanden. Die Tour von blauer Sauser oben beinhaltet eigentlich schon alles was ich kenne. Ich bin schon viele Touren aus den Foren gefahren und habe schon einiges selbst geplant, Trails habe ich bisher jedoch nicht gefunden. Die Touren beschränken sich auf Forstpisten und "Trails" enpuppten sich als ungemähte Wiesenwege... 

Ist inzwischen noch ein Fahrer aus der Ecke hinzugekommen?


----------



## Paul2599 (25. Dezember 2018)

Baitman schrieb:


> Gut 6 Jahre später...
> 
> Ich bin immer noch rund um Sinntal unterwegs. Die Landschaft ist immer noch wunderschön und satt gesehen habe ich mich noch nicht. Inzwischen ist der Spessartbogen und seine Zubringer entstanden, was ich auch nutze. Ab und zu sieht man tatsächlich inzwischen auch mal einen Biker...
> 
> ...



Guten Tag, 
ich bin aus Sterbfritz. Trails kenne ich soweit in Weiperz richtung Hohenzell, Steckelsburgtrail und den Flowtrail Herolz. Ansonsten fahre ich meistens nach Bad Orb wenn ich länger fahren will.


----------



## Baitman (26. Dezember 2018)

Hallo Paul! Das ist schon mal mehr als ich kenne. Aktuell bin ich auch wieder hier, im weinachtswahn aber zum biken keine Zeit.  Melde mich per PN.


----------



## Trailjunkies (6. Oktober 2019)

Servus zusammen, fast ein Jahr später will ich das Thema Biken im Sinntal mal wieder ausgraben 

Wir sind auch seit einiger Zeit auf der Suche nach guten Strecken zum Biken und haben auch schon ein paar kleine Trails (Altenburgtrail, Steckelsburgtrail etc) gefunden. 

Gibt es mittlerweile noch ein paar Biker die in der Region unterwegs sind? 

Wir sind viel mit Komoot auf Tour und zeichnen die Touren auf um interessante Spots auch für andere Biker zugänglich zu machen. Vieleicht finden sich ja noch ein paar Leute die sich uns anschließen und bei der Suche nach Trails und guten Stecken helfen. 

Gruß aus Mottgers
Stefan


----------



## Paul2599 (6. Oktober 2019)

Ich fahre weiterhin hier in Sinntal, aber aktuell hauptsächtlich Streetmäßig in Sterbfritz aufgrund einer schulterverletzung. Man kann sich gerne mal treffen zum fahren . Trail technisch immernoch sehr lau.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailjunkies (6. Oktober 2019)

Trails sind sehr rar hier das stimmt. Finde immer mal wieder kleine Trails, die hauptsächlich zum Wandern benutzt werden (lassen sich natürlich auch gut fahren ) Aber Streckentechnisch wird es erst ab BadOrb etc interessant.


----------



## Paul2599 (6. Oktober 2019)

Ich fahre mittlerweile auch hauptsächtlich Bad Orb oder Bikepark (Winterberg, Beerfelden, Willingen, Frammersbach)


----------



## Trailjunkies (6. Oktober 2019)

Bikeparks sind top, paar gute Hometrails wären allerdings noch besser, da ich in der Saison eigentlich fast täglich fahre.


----------



## Baitman (7. Oktober 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

schön das der Thread wieder ausgegraben wurde. Stefan, ich bin auch mindestens ein Wochenende im Monat in Mottgers. Allerdings bin ich wegen einem Knieleiden seit einem Jahr ziemlich ausser gefecht gesetzt und etwas unfit. Gerne können wir aber mal ne lockere Runde drehen...

Gruß
Steffen


----------



## Paul2599 (11. Oktober 2019)

Trailjunkies schrieb:


> Bikeparks sind top, paar gute Hometrails wären allerdings noch besser, da ich in der Saison eigentlich fast täglich fahre.


Sinntal braucht trails !


----------



## Trailjunkies (11. Oktober 2019)

Paul2599 schrieb:


> Sinntal braucht trails !


Unbedingt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iMaddin (15. Mai 2020)

Servus zusammen,

noch kein Post in 2020, dann mach ich mal den Anfang.

Ich komme ebenfalls aus der Gegend, genauer gesagt aus Schlüchtern Ahlersbach und suche ebenfalls ein paar Leute zum biken. Der Flow Trail Slü ist genau 10min von mir entfernt, den kenne ich mehr als genug. Der Steckelsburgtrail ist derzeit etwas blockiert und weiter unten treibt ein Harvester sein Unwesen. Ansonsten nutze ich komoot um ein paar nette Flecken zu finden.

Würde mich freuen, wenn man mal zusammen auf Trailsuche gehen könnte.

Gruss
Martin


----------



## Paul2599 (19. Mai 2020)

iMaddin schrieb:


> Servus zusammen,
> 
> noch kein Post in 2020, dann mach ich mal den Anfang.
> 
> ...


Servus, 
Ahlersbach ist immer bestandteil meiner Hometrailtour. Direkt am Feuerwehrgerätehaus ist ja bereits ein Trail welcher in den Spessartbogen bis zum altem Weiperzer Sportplatz übergeht. 
Wäre bei der trailsuche auf jeden fall dabei. Fahre so Touren meistens mit dem E-MTB.


----------

